#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Como instalo pacotes pelo Pfsense 2.2.5?

## ccbsumare

Pessoal estou aventurando no Pfsense, mas estou com problema preciso instalar alguns pacotes via console e .não consigo instalar porque o pkg_add não existe.

Por exemplo:

pkg_add -r http://www.stato.blog.br/download/pf...ba36-3-6-3.tbz
pkg_add: Command not found.



find / -name pkg_add não traz nenhuma informação
find / -name wget não traz nenhuma informação

Abraço

----------


## Vidau

Dá uma olhada neste link e veja se ajuda : https://doc.pfsense.org/index.php/In...eeBSD_Packages

----------


## ccbsumare

Obrigado depois de alguns meses votei tentar usar o pfsense, no link que vc indicou verifiquei que o Pfsense 2.2.5 usa o freebsd 10 o qual não usa mais pkg_add agora é direto pkg install + pacote

Obrigado

----------

